# Hello?



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

Why are there no posts here? I'd like some info about the W8.


----------



## baller (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Hello? (BlackJelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackJelli* »_Why are there no posts here? I'd like some info about the W8.

Nobody has a W8 engine


----------



## RobD (Oct 2, 2000)

Try the B5 forum, some W8s there...


----------



## lreven (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Hello? (BlackJelli)*

One of my Passats is a W8. There aren't many though!
Compared to the 1.8 t my other two Passats have it's a competely different monster. Lots of low end and keeps pulling. 
What else are you curious about or want to learn?


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Hello? (lreven)*

I bought a used 03 W8 last weekend. Thought there would be some info on the engine here in the tech forums. Problem is that I have not found a way to search the forums using two characters such as "W8." 
I have been to Passat World (where you can search using "W8") and there seems to be some good info, but sometimes I want more, you know?
Specifically, I'd like to know production numbers for that car and how many were sold here with the manual transmission, like mine







.
Thanks


----------



## GTI Ace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Hello? (BlackJelli)*

Hey, I'm glad you kicked this thing off. I just bought a W8 wagon yesterday. Man, is it smmmooooooth.


----------



## RobD (Oct 2, 2000)

It's very annoying that you can't search for "W8". It would be very helpful if this worked.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Hello? (BlackJelli)*

Here's a list of current/former W8 drivers. I sold mine May 2005. Search using the user names or click the links for info.
*Drivers*
1. hammong
2. SAEDave (sold 11/29/04)
3. larryka2
4. The Swami
5. koropoff
6. richpearl (NORVA/DC)
7. AKALS
8. maptn
9. VW-Newbie
10. drplastic (sold 07/18/03)
11. ontheW8list
12. Heinrich 
13. advash
14. Hawkeye1951
15. RayAinsw
16. eriklarson
17. rflor
18. tmcinmd
19. BrightTL
20. 155VERT83 (ME!) sold 05/15/05
21. VWGUY4EVER
22. bk3104
23. passatW86sp
24. jreichner
25. Maurizio
26. larryka2
27. arsimoun
28. Black_W8
29. dw8
30. w8man
31. gezuvor 
*Posts:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1052527
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=938789
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...26114
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...30409
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1208620
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1208060
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1212552
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1139780
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1139780
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1074407
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1725923
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1568700
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1547894
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1335162
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2303519
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2213616
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1751648


----------



## BackFromMoon (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Hello? (155VERT83)*

Add me to the list of W8er's! I have a 2002 w/ tiptronic. Pacific Blue. I haven't done anything to it yet... but I can feel the urge coming. Suggestions?


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Hello? (BackFromMoon)*

I want a 6spd Variant. In Canada for 2003 we only got 2 6spd sedans for the whole country


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Hello? (westcoastjay)*

I believe the number of 2003 & 2004 6 speeds in the US is 421...


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Hello? (VWGUY4EVER)*

A little more specific, for 2003 there were 56 6MT variants sold. For 2004 there were 42 6MT variants sold in the US. So less than 100 6MT variants in the US; or very RARE!


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Hello? (B5Speedo)*

Rare? Try approx 12 W8 sold in Australia. Period! Auto sedan only







. Thinking about getting into one in the next couple of years.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Hello? (B5Speedo)*

I have only seen 1 6spd before and it was a sedan.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Hello? (Slimjimmn)*

saw a 6 spd wagon in canaduh...


----------



## vwportal (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Hello? (BlackJelli)*

I have a 2004 W8 6sp man. I picked it up about a 8 months ago with only 9k miles on it. They are very rare with only a couple of thousand produced each year from 2002 to 2004, wikipedia reports 10k made each year from 2001 to 2005, which is incorrect. I do have media creds with vw and the official market launch was Sept. 2001. Below is the official press release given in 2002. Please let me know if you would like any more information.
----------------------------------
AUBURN HILLS, Mich. — Debuting as the first-ever Volkswagen eight-cylinder sedan in North America, the new 2002 Passat W8 truly creates its own class. Power, refinement, luxury and value are the core attributes of the Passat W8.
Volkswagen’s significant addition to the Passat lineup features a new 4.0-liter, 32-valve, eight-cylinder engine with a unique “double V” or “W” configuration unlike any other eight-cylinder engine ever built. The engine produces 270 horsepower and 273 lbs. ft. of torque for a powerful yet refined ride. The Passat W8 sedan automatic can accelerate from 0-60 miles per hour in 6.5 seconds.
Responding to certain Volkswagen Drivers’ desire to “move up” within the brand, the Passat W8 offers standard luxury, safety and performance features unrivaled in its segment. This extension of the Volkswagen brand invites new customers into the family while satisfying current owners who want a more powerful, luxurious sedan.
In addition to boasting the most powerful engine of the North American Volkswagen lineup, Passat W8 offers many other standard amenities. These features include: a five-speed automatic transmission; Volkswagen’s renowned 4MOTION™ all-wheel drive system; an Electronic Stabilization Program (ESP) that aids in vehicle stability; high intensity gas discharge headlamps with power washers; unique 16-inch alloy wheels; chrome and wood accents; chrome dual exhaust tips; exterior W8 badging; and two exclusive exterior colors — Blue Spirit and Pacific Blue. Coming soon is a “sport package” featuring an even sportier suspension and unique 17-inch alloy wheels (a six-speed manual transmission is scheduled to arrive in Model Year 2003).
Passat W8 sedan also boasts an impressive, value-oriented price — $37,900 — making it the lowest-priced, German-built, eight-cylinder sedan on the market today. The Passat W8 Wagon will be introduced at $38,700. The Passat W8 — Passat’s top-of-the-line model — becomes Volkswagen’s flagship car in North America and, with its combination of power, standard amenities, German engineering and price, in a class by itself.
W8 Engine Technology
Using existing components of Volkswagen’s innovative VR cylinder geometry, engineers used this combined two VR engines in a parallel arrangement. The result was a W-shaped 12-cylinder engine.
As with the V engines, the cylinders are distributed to two banks. In the W8, these banks of cylinders are aligned at a V angle of 72 degrees in relation to one another. As in the VR engine, the cylinders within each bank maintain a V angle of 15 degrees.
The W8 engine is a veritable power pack, featuring characteristics commonly found in high output, highly sophisticated engines. In order to optimize the requirements of the W8 engine in terms of high power output and high torque, Volkswagen engineers utilized four adjustable camshafts. The camshafts allow controlling of the intake and exhaust valves independently from each other in every driving mode, making the engine modifiable over the whole range of engine characteristics.
To assure desired smoothness and handling comfort, Volkswagen engineers have added two balancing shafts to the engine. The shafts move in opposite rotation of each other at twice the crankshaft speed. Vibrations caused by the ignition sequence and shapes of the crankshafts have consequently been eliminated.
Driver benefits are high-power performance, reduced fuel consumption and minimal emissions. In fact, the W8 engine meets Europe’s strict EU4 emission standards that do not go into effect until 2005.
Mated to this advanced engine is a standard five-speed automatic transmission with Tiptronic®. The Tiptronic® system allows operation as a normal automatic transmission or, when the driver desires more control, allows manual shifting using a special shift gate.
The Passat W8’s standard 4MOTION™ all-wheel drive system enhances traction and helps provide the ultimate level of control and handling. The system continuously distributes power to all four wheels at all speeds. An automatic Torsen® center differential distributes engine torque to the front and rear axles. In normal driving conditions, the drive ratio is 50 percent to the front and 50 percent to the rear. On low-grip surfaces, the wheels with the higher level of adhesion receive more power — up to a front-rear ratio of 67 percent to 33 percent or vice versa.
All Passat models employ power-assisted rack-and-pinion steering and four-wheel disc brakes (ventilated in front and rear) with the latest generation Anti-lock Brake System (ABS).
Passat W8 Features
Most assuring about the new Passat W8 is that it embodies all the familiar, impressive features and many tried-and-true qualities that so many Volkswagen owners have come to appreciate in the current Passat. These characteristic qualities found standard in the Passat GLX — since its redesign in 2001 as a 2001.5 model — are also showcased in the Passat W8.
Inside, Passat W8 provides a comprehensive list of comfort and convenience features. They include: leather seating surfaces; heatable eight-way driver and front passenger power seats; an eight-speaker Monsoon® sound system; a fully automatic climate control system; a power glass sunroof; heated windshield washer nozzles; rain-sensing windshield wipers; a self-dimming rearview mirror and much more. Additionally, Passat W8 and GLX models feature power side mirrors that automatically point downward for optimal line of sight when the car is in reverse.
These models also offer standard steering wheel-mounted cruise control and audio controls that allow the driver to focus on the road.
The Passat W8 also offers the HomeLink® system. The HomeLink universal transmitter button is mounted to the driver’s sun visor, and can be programmed to operate garage door openers, indoor and outdoor lighting, and many home security systems.
Passat W8 benefits from anti-theft security by Volkswagen’s Immobilizer system, which adds a transparent layer of defense to the vehicle’s standard anti-theft protection. Every time the car is started, the Immobilizer unit checks for the special Immobilizer key that houses a computer code. The car cannot be started without the properly coded key.
The heart and soul of the Passat W8 — along with the rest of the Passat lineup — emanates from its mechanics. The car possesses dynamic torsional rigidity (or flex resistance) during driving, placing it in the ranks of the most dynamically solid cars in the world. Volkswagen accomplishes this by employing several advanced reinforcement measures, including strategic laser welding techniques.
With its class-leading dynamic body stiffness, Volkswagen engineers were able to achieve significant benefits. Since a more solid car makes it possible to attain a more ideal balance between sports car-like responsiveness and driving comfort, the overall driving experience is distinctive. It also provides better crash resistance in the critical safety cage parameter of the body. Even the styling of the Passat lineup benefits from its solid structure, as it allows for extremely tight-fitting exterior panel gaps that strengthen the body shell and exude a more solid, high-quality appearance.
Unparalleled Safety
Active safety in all Passat models comes from their precise handling, advanced ABS braking, and other accident avoidance features such as Daytime Running Lights (DRLs). For protection when an accident cannot be avoided, all Passats offer a highly advanced passive safety system that comprises a multitude of state-of-the-art safety features and structural elements designed to work together to help protect its occupants.
In fact, Passat has proven its safety features by earning the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration’s (NHSTA) highest possible rating. In NHTSA’s 35-mph frontal crash test, Passat earned five stars for driver and front passenger safety.
As previously noted, Passat’s safety begins with its exceptionally rigid body structure that includes energy-absorbing crumple zones. In a severe crash, these deformation zones sacrifice themselves in an accordion-like fashion, absorbing energy to help spare the critical center structure.
Advanced supplemental restraints are also part of Passat’s safety system. In addition to front driver and passenger airbags, all Passat models use a safety belt tensioning system that tightens and optimally positions all outboard belts within milliseconds of a severe crash. These three-point safety belts are also equipped with shoulder height adjusters and feature automatic locking retractors (ALRs) in all seating positions except the driver’s (which features an emergency locking retractor). ALRs help secure a child safety seat (which should only be used in the rear seats) that, when activated, prevent the belt from extending and help restrain the child safety seat and occupants more securely. Additionally, all Passat sedans feature a trunk escape release mechanism inside the trunk.
The Passat was the first Volkswagen to utilize standard side-impact airbags for front-seat occupants. This system is integrated into the front seats for good reason: no matter how the front seat is positioned, the airbag maintains its protective relationship.
Passat models also feature Volkswagen’s standard Side Curtain Protection ™, an airbag system that deploys a curtain of air down the side windows during a severe side collision to help protect the heads and upper torsos of the front and rear outboard passengers.
Special reinforcements and structural members, including anti-intrusion bars and foam padding at all four doors, further enhance side protection. Additional frontal impact protection comes from the steering wheel system via a collapsible steering column and from the wheel itself, which is specially cushioned and designed to manage impact energy.
Further proof that all Passat interiors provide outstanding occupant protection is evidenced by the absence of sharp interior edges, recessed handles and control switches, crushable sun visors, a foldable rearview mirror and non-override door locks. The Passat also provides three height-adjustable head restraints for rear-seat passengers — a feature found on few other cars in its segment.
Volkswagen Passat Warranty
For the 2002 model year, all new Volkswagen Passats offer a standard four-year/50,000-mile (whichever occurs first) bumper-to-bumper warranty, increased from the previous two-year/24,000-mile warranty. The warranty covers wear-and-tear items and adjustments during the initial 12 months or 12,000 miles of ownership (whichever occurs first).
In addition, Volkswagen will offer a fully transferable limited powertrain warranty that covers five years or 60,000 miles (previously 10 years or 100,000 miles, but transferable only from the original retail owner to a family member). Volkswagen’s new warranty plan also includes the added security of a four-year/50,000-mile, 24-hour roadside assistance program (increased from 2001’s two-year term). Exceptional corrosion perforation coverage remains 12 years with no mileage limit for all fully galvanized Volkswagen passenger vehicles — one of the best corrosion protection plans in the industry.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Hello? (vwportal)*

vwportal,
Is your 2004 W8 an early or late model, i.e. turn signals on the mirror housings or not? Mine is and unfortunately I haven't been able to track down production numbers from VW for them.


----------



## vwportal (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Hello? (B5Speedo)*

no sorry, but my Touareg has the blinkers in side mirrors, what kind of info do you need?


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Hello? (lreven)*

I saw two W8 wagons within about 5 seconds of each other just a few days ago. I was blown away.
That's Austin for ya though








Wish I had one, as long as somebody else was paying my fuel bill


----------



## KarlMarx (Nov 7, 2006)

I just purchased a light green W8 yesterday, thanks for the info here in the forums. It was a good read!


----------



## arcem (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (KarlMarx)*

my dad has a W8 wagon, soon to be replaced with another


----------



## vwportal (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Hello? (B5Speedo)*

I've actually had guys from dealerships tell me that there were no 6sp manuals released in the US. The one thing I fault VW for not doing is training sales staff on the history and info on different engines and models. I'm getting ready to have a custom intake and exhaust made, I'll post pics as soon as its done.


----------

